# Shihan Fumio Demura Seminar



## John James (Nov 20, 2003)

I wanted to let everyone know that Shihan Fumio Demura will be conducting a seminar on Self Defense and Bo Staff in Massachusetts on January 31, 2004.  For more information you can go to http://www.nickcerioskenpo.com.  The seminar is limited to 100 participants due to space.  Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

He's a legend! Wish I was nearby.


----------

